# In Zimbabwe Land Takeover, a Golden Lining



## Costas (Jul 21, 2012)

Δώδεκα χρόνια μετά, καιρός για μια σούμα όσον αφορά τα οικονομικά και κοινωνικά αποτελέσματα των απαλλοτρίωσης των λευκών γαιοκτημόνων στη Ζιμπάμπουε. Αν πιστέψουμε το άρθρο, ούτε μαύρο ούτε άσπρο, παρά μαυρόασπρο. Προφανώς διαλέγει κανείς ανάλογα με τα πολιτικοϊδεολογικά του γούστα. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2012)

Δε βλέπω το άρθρο να παρουσιάζει τη μία πλευρά να έχει δίκιο. 
Λογικό είναι σε κάθε μεταρρύθμιση τέτοιου είδους να υπάρχουν προβλήματα, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πλέον οικονομίες κλίμακας. Τα προβλήματα στην οικονομία είναι αναλυτικότατα καταγεγραμμένα, οπότε τι να κάνει ο αρθρογράφος; Να αρνηθεί ότι υπήρξαν προβλήματα; Ή να αρνηθεί ότι δεν υπήρξαν;


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα κι εγώ: "μαυρόασπρο", και διαλέγει ο καθείς τι του ταιριάζει: τις οικονομίες κλίμακας ή τη δημιουργία μιας τάξης μικρών αγροτών που πριν ήταν ακτήμονες, ανάλογα με τα κοινωνικοϊδεολογικά του γούστα. Δε βλέπω πού διαφωνούμε.


----------

